# Awesome Boat!



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Camo Center Console Jon Boat With Poling Platform!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

2 things, is it your boat? or just a general observation?

And doesn't having a shiny silver motor defeat the camo job?


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> 2 things, is it your boat? or just a general observation?
> 
> And doesn't having a shiny silver motor defeat the camo job?


lol, shinny steering wheel, big bright logos, white trolling motor...I think the camo job is more of a fashion statement than a tool to fool fauna!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

Haha, yeah right i wish it was mine, no i just thought it was cool, and i was just commenting on the camo and the way the boat is set up, but your right if u were hunting u would stick out pretty bad


----------

